# Alaska Halibut & Salmon Fishing



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking to book a trip with my father-in-law this summer to Alaska for Halibut and Salmon fishing. This will be our 3rd trip over the past 6 years but we are looking to use a new charter. Anyone out there recommend anyone out of Homer????

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Ill give ya my 2 cents since my sis lives in Homer. Josh Brooks or Captain Pete or Muttley Crew Fishing.... In that order. August Salmon\Butt combo's are awesome.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I dont know if he still operates or not, but Captain Steve owner of crystal sea charters out of homer was awesome. Ive been with him a couple of times. He wont just anchor over the chicken holes until you limit out. He will actually try to get you on big fish.
Good luck and have fun.


----------

